# Dash Cameras



## Tao4mind (Jul 16, 2017)

Uber uses dash cameras as a deterrent to criminal activity but corporations contracted transportation "competitors" use them to monitor drivers for disciplinary actions. Some corporations use these camera surveillances of drivers to interfere with a workers right to improve working conditions. The passengers right to privacy expectations is limited with Uber but drivers of corporation vehicles loose all rights of privacy when conversations are controlled by management. When these dash cameras are used as an intrusion on the solitude of drivers with retaliatory actions that negatively affect conditions of employment of drivers it becomes a privacy issue. FMCSA tried to get electronic logs mandatory in semi-trucks but the courts ruled it was harassment of company drivers who requested paper logs. Being under surveillance for intimidation and harassment by management where emails, Facebook, Twitter, employee reviews on the internet and GPS tracking with phone applications crosses the lines into invasion of off duty time. "WebcamGate" scandal, the schools secretly spied on the students while they were in the privacy of their homes.[4][5] School authorities surreptitiously and remotely activated webcams embedded in school-issued laptops the students were using at home and FBI found over 700 nude photos of children in bedrooms. We need more laws regarding the use of surveillance and some expectation of privacy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So are you for dashcams or against them?


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm for dashcams and paragraphs.


----------



## Tao4mind (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't have any expectation of privacy as a passenger in a taxi cab. The driver of the vehicle should have an expectation of privacy under law. If the driver is in control of dash cameras he can turn it on or off. The commercial fleets create the impression of containment, control, of drivers with threats of retaliations that negatively affect the condition of employment. Dash cams used as workplace harassment is the offense, and using dash cams in belittling or threatening behavior directed at an individual worker or a group of workers or the odious dealing through pitiless, malevolent, hurtful or embarrassing attempts to undermine an individual worker or groups of workers is being done in commercial fleet management. Then, 28 states have windshield obstruction laws which include dash cameras and if you crash vehicular homicide is the unintentional killing of a human by operating an automobile, airplane, or other motor vehicle in a manner that creates an unreasonable risk of injury to the person or property of another. If an attorney is prosecuting the accident the obstruction of windshield is unreasonable risk. Corporation management does not go to jail and years of driving shows they are not always telling the truth about the drivers responsibility or the degree of care or competence that one is expected to exercise in a particular circumstance or role as a driver. Fleet managers use fear, guilt, shame, and intimidation to wear employees down and keep them under his or her thumb. Management also threatens employees with dash cam surveillance statements to hurt employees, or hurt those around employees with job loss. The bottom line is that abusive behavior is never acceptable, whether it’s coming from a man, a woman, a teenager, or an older adult. Employees deserve to feel valued, respected, and safe. Personal vehicle dash cameras controlled by driver of vehicles do not threaten the driver or show the public that the driver is untrustworthy but corporate management controlled dash cameras are intrusion on a drivers solitude or seclusion. Not about being for or against technology of dash cameras but the illegal use of surveillances. Law enforcement needs to get a warrant to capture images and yet private corporations do not even need to have "probable cause" to believe that criminal activity is occurring with these dash cameras they installed into fleet vehicles to basically stalk employee drivers.

Sorry my paragraphs are longer then a Tweet


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Tao4mind said:


> Uber uses dash cameras as a deterrent to criminal activity but corporations contracted transportation "competitors" use them to monitor drivers for disciplinary actions. Some corporations use these camera surveillances of drivers to interfere with a workers right to improve working conditions. The passengers right to privacy expectations is limited with Uber but drivers of corporation vehicles loose all rights of privacy when conversations are controlled by management. When these dash cameras are used as an intrusion on the solitude of drivers with retaliatory actions that negatively affect conditions of employment of drivers it becomes a privacy issue. FMCSA tried to get electronic logs mandatory in semi-trucks but the courts ruled it was harassment of company drivers who requested paper logs. Being under surveillance for intimidation and harassment by management where emails, Facebook, Twitter, employee reviews on the internet and GPS tracking with phone applications crosses the lines into invasion of off duty time. "WebcamGate" scandal, the schools secretly spied on the students while they were in the privacy of their homes.[4][5] School authorities surreptitiously and remotely activated webcams embedded in school-issued laptops the students were using at home and FBI found over 700 nude photos of children in bedrooms. We need more laws regarding the use of surveillance and some expectation of privacy.


Uber uses dash cam videos to attack and terminate with extreme prejudice their own partners. I speak from experience. Uck uber.


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

BrunoG said:


> I'm for dashcams and paragraphs.


I won't read that whole thing. I can't read that much paragraph.

Something about dashcams. Or dash cams.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't really understand what's going on in here. This seems to be written with the assumption that our cars are issued to us by Uber/TNC company, and that Uber/TNC companies have this omnipotent control over what's on our dashcams. Such as the incident mentioned where school-issues laptops were used as spy devices by school administration. 

I, for one, have a dashcam that only records to an SD card, and has no GPS module. If I have to make a claim anywhere and use dashcam footage, you best believe it's being edited to only show said incident. 

I'm the only one that has control over what my dashcam is recording. And I believe they're essential in covering your butt from dumb drivers and idiot pax.


----------



## Tao4mind (Jul 16, 2017)

Being independent with control of footage does not invade your privacy and obviously you're not going to intimidate, blackmail or extort yourself. The problem is the use of dash cameras by Uber competitors with fleet management. These corporations that are commercial contracted passenger van fleets and federally funded city transportation use the driver facing cameras for discipline and intimidation of employees. Uber GPS system is in their smart phone software for basic customer service and doubtful used to track and discipline their drivers. Could be illegal surveillance if used to threaten employment or harm. Basic question about why commercial corporation fleets are allowed to ignore so many laws and guidelines on spying and safety violations. Are these windshield obstruction of drivers view laws only for peasants or selective on socioeconomic status. 28 states have them.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

What, pray tell, does any of this have to do with me? Nothing as far as I can tell.


----------



## Singing in the Rain (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's everything an U/L driver needs to know about dashcams...
1) Buy one
2) Use it


----------



## Tao4mind (Jul 16, 2017)

swingset said:


> What, pray tell, does any of this have to do with me? Nothing as far as I can tell.


Huge corporate contracts that are mismanaged is more clients.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's the deal...

Chances are very likely that without cause a company will have zero motivation to look at all the camera records. It's a time consuming process and even watching through videos at a 4X speed it will still take you _*20 hours*_ to watch through 1 car's camera records for 1 week. This is one person per 4 cars, being paid to watch camera footage, and do nothing else.

It's entirely implausible to do more than a random spot check of more than a small % of the cars per week.

In my experience these types of cameras are not a risk, but a safety net from false accusation.


----------



## Nibiru (Jul 29, 2017)

I got one.... a HP F310


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Here's the deal...
> 
> Chances are very likely that without cause a company will have zero motivation to look at all the camera records. It's a time consuming process and even watching through videos at a 4X speed it will still take you _*20 hours*_ to watch through 1 car's camera records for 1 week. This is one person per 4 cars, being paid to watch camera footage, and do nothing else.
> 
> ...


Historically and for the most part now, you are correct that privacy is not a big issue with recording due to the limitations of review by a human. I think that is now changing at a very rapid pace.

With modern speech to text and AI, it would not be implausible for the government if they had such records to gather vast amounts of information on people... and even a company like Google or Uber could probably use the same thing.

An example of how it works is this:
AI reviews the videos, uses speech to text to get the transcripts. It highlights key words like "bomb", "drug" etc. and then if the context is significantly interesting it can flag it for human review.

If Uber had the video, you can be sure they'd be having their AI flag words that could indicate cash trips and other Uber violations. Google AI can identify dogs in my pictures and videos automatically and create collages of my dogs from the photos on my camera. I'm sure Uber using the same technology could identify a gun and pass those on to review by Uber.

That's one reason it is a good thing we have our own dashcams on Uber and Uber does not have access to them.

The possibilities for AI in the extremely near future are pretty terrifying. Currently traffic cameras can take pictures of your license plate and the government can in some cities review a history of where your car has been. In the future listening devices and cameras combined with AI in public (and private) could make it very hard to do anything without the government (and others) knowing.

Even a small company or individual could potentially harness currently existing apps to review video and audio. For instance, if I was your boss, I could feed all of the videos to a text-to-speech thing. I could then get a transcript of 144 hours of video. CTRL+F and type in "sex" and I could probably read a transcript of every time the word "sex" was used in your taxicab over the week in a matter of minutes. I wouldn't know all of everything you ever talked about as the transcript would probably be hundreds of pages long full of boring conversation, but I could easily learn everything you said about sex over the last week if I had such a video and such software.


----------

